# Yes, I KNOW I'm their Guardian, but don't you



## Mona (May 6, 2007)

:bgrin


----------



## Gizzmoe (May 6, 2007)

aww that is so cute lol. poor doggy looks confused lol


----------



## wc minis (May 6, 2007)

that is just too cute



:


----------



## Ashley (May 6, 2007)

To cute! When our GP had puppies we also had a overly friendly baby as he needed alot of vet work done. Mom took off to pasture one day with out him and he was hungery so he just drank of the dog. And SHeba stood there and let him.


----------



## qtrrae (May 6, 2007)

OH Mona,

That is just toooo cute!! What a good boy he is, he certainly does take his responsibility, seriously!!


----------



## Mona (May 6, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> OH Mona,
> 
> That is just toooo cute!! What a good boy he is, he certainly does take his responsibility, seriously!!


"He" is a she! :bgrin She is only a year old, and has never been bred, so this was all new to her.



:


----------



## Robin1 (May 7, 2007)

Mona,

Amber is looking GREAT!!! Boy she is growing, and doing an EXCELLENT job.



:



:



:

Robin


----------



## Marnie (May 7, 2007)

This picture is so cute. Just to see the size difference of horse and dog is neat, I like it alot.


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2007)

That is too funny!!!! What a tolerant dog!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 7, 2007)

EQUISITE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 7, 2007)

Cute foal!!! Doggie does look very confused LOL


----------



## lvponies (May 7, 2007)

:



:



:


----------



## minih (May 7, 2007)

Oh, Mona, I needed that laugh this morning...that is just too cute! What a great dog to just stand there like that. He deserves an extra treat on his plate.


----------



## Miniequine (May 7, 2007)

Mona,

awww,,,,,, She looks like she's thinking.... "well, alright,,,,

but they didn't say I'd have to do this...." hehehehe

~Sandy


----------



## Reble (May 7, 2007)

Now I do call that a great helper in every way :aktion033: What a great babysitter...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 7, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> EQUISITE!!!!!!!


Agreed!

And send it to AMHA and AMHR. They'll get a kick out of it and it may end up in one of the publications.


----------



## alphahorses (May 7, 2007)

A good LGD is worth it's weight in gold, that is for sure!

I've seen photos of Great Pyranees letting their lambs and even a fawn nurse!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 7, 2007)

Awwe, now that is an adorable photo! I agree.....Equusite! :aktion033:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 8, 2007)

Aw, Mona that is the sweetest picture!! What a good dog!!!!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 8, 2007)

:new_rofl: That is just too funny! It's amazing that you had the camera when that happened. Usually the greatest moments are never caught, and you get the camera when its too late



:  ~Jessica


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 8, 2007)

Mona that is a sure fire winner in the Minis and Other Animals category in the MHCO photo contest for next year!!!!! Make sure you send that one to Eve for the website. What a GOOOD dog!


----------



## Getitia (May 9, 2007)

Now "that" is the ideal Guardian Dog. Superb Photo :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 10, 2007)

:



:



: wish i had me a dog like that



:


----------



## hairicane (May 10, 2007)

How neat is that!!!!!!!! Good dog



:


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2007)

Jessica_06 said:


> :new_rofl: That is just too funny! It's amazing that you had the camera when that happened. Usually the greatest moments are never caught, and you get the camera when its too late
> 
> 
> 
> :  ~Jessica


Well my parents were down visiting from out of town for a couple of weeks, and when my Mom and I went out to the pasture so she could meet the foals, I took along my camera to take pics of her with them, so yes, I was lucky I just happened to have it with me.



:

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 12, 2007)

That is just too cute and what a great dog!


----------

